
Bunnie's Adventures Hacking the Xbox (2001) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.bunniestudios.com/bunnie/proj/anatak/xboxmod.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I do not believe that people should attempt to defeat hardware
protection mechanisms with the intent to pirate software or defraud hardware
manufacturer(s) in any way.

That being said, this article is a goldmine of information for people that are
in the following categories:

1) Want to understand their hardware better;

2) Want to design their own hardware and/or protection mechanisms;

3) Want to bypass protection mechanisms on hardware they own / have paid for,
for the purpose of learning more about that hardware and/or ethically running
custom modifications or software;

I post the link to this article for the above group of people only; that is,
ethical hackers and hardware enthusiasts.

Anyway, it's a ton of fascinating information.

